# in einer sql abfrage eine if anweisung?



## nautiLus` (10. September 2003)

hi, 

hab eine sql abfrage gemacht in php:

$gettopsites = "SELECT * FROM $links_table ORDER BY ".

"sitename"

." DESC LIMIT 10;";

so geht das auch, aber angenommen ich will da wo "sitename" steht eine if abfrage machen geht das nicht mehr da ich ja durch die aus gabe ein ; mache und sql dann denk die abfrage ist aus. kann man sowas irgendwie umgehen oder muss ich das immer einzeln abrufen?

gemeint wäre ca so etwas:

$gettopsites = "SELECT * FROM $links_table ORDER BY ".

if ($orderby == "sitename") echo "&quot;sitename&quot;"; else blabal

." DESC LIMIT 10;";

cya


----------



## Gumbo (10. September 2003)

Versuch es mal so:
[color="2c2c8c"]
&nbsp;&nbsp;$gettopsites = "SELECT * FROM $links_table ORDER BY ";
&nbsp;&nbsp;$gettopsites .= ($orderby == "sitename") ? "sitename" : blabal;
&nbsp;&nbsp;$gettopsites .= " DESC LIMIT 10;";
[/color]

Du musst bedenken, dass dies hier nur ein einfacher String ist und keine Abfrage.


----------



## nautiLus` (10. September 2003)

danke Gumbo!

cu nauti


----------



## pxlArtizzt (10. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Gumbo _
> *&nbsp;&nbsp;$gettopsites .= ($orderby == "sitename") ? "sitename" : blabal;*



@Gumbo: Könntest du mir bitte die Syntax von dem o.g. satz erklären? Was bewirkt diese Zeile?
 thanx a lot...


----------



## nautiLus` (11. September 2003)

naja wenn $orderby  "sitename" ist dann gib sitename aus, andernfalls gib blabal aus . 

is wie if und else

denk ich mal

mfg nauti


----------



## pxlArtizzt (11. September 2003)

cool, danke!


----------



## Gumbo (11. September 2003)

Jap, genau:

&nbsp;&nbsp;[color="2c2c8c"](Bedingung) ? wahr : unwahr;[/color]


----------

